

Least Known C++ Keywords - jaywalker
http://www.thejaywalker.net/2011/01/least-known-c-keywords.html

======
lelele
If you don't use any of these keyword, then please do not present yourself as
a C++ programmer at all. Some are quite infrequent - I've never used "auto",
"register" - but I can't think about any serious C++ OOP code lacking
"explicit".

~~~
srean
The auto keyword has been repurposed to do some basic type inferencing. It
helps save a lot of typing (both senses of the word apply here). This is in
c++0x and most compilers already implement this usage of auto.

------
srean
I am not a good or a professional C++ programmer by any means, but still I
find these quite basic. I think you will encounter them in the first 5 items
or so of Meyers.

------
cpeterso
Has anyone here actually seen (or written) C++ code that used the _and_ ,
_not_ , or _or_ keywords (from iso646.h)? These keywords seem cleaner and are
standard, yet I have never seen (or dared use) them in practice. In my day
job, I write code that must be portable across a dozen platforms, so I am
paranoid about using "unusual" C++ features.

------
casterleigh
Kind of reminded me what a gigantic, arcane mess C++ really is. It's not
enough that there are half a dozen different semantics of "const" -- the
"mutable" keyword let's you break the convention of the const function (not
changing member values) without a user of your interface ever knowing about
it.

~~~
jaywalker
Isn't it the cost of having direct access to the memory? Can you name another
language where you can control so many aspects of the system, and still remain
"clean"?

------
wglb
And a true C++ programmer can name ALL the uses of the 'static' keyword.

~~~
jaywalker
which are?

